# Diamonds are FOREVER



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

All things that have to do with diamonds.

I guess this is J-Lo's pink diamond. *Shrugs*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Martian Pink Diamond Sells for $17 Million in Hong Kong


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Diamond purse, $10,000 purse, luxury jewelry


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

*Platinum French Picture Frame Circa 1915 Edwardian
*

$7880 · Antique diamond small desk size frame for pictures is 2.5 inches by 1.5 inches. It has approximately 5.5 cts of European, mine and rose cut diamonds. The diamonds are white and bright. A picture will fit within the back brackets. this charming desk piece is entirely authentic and pristine; however, it is missing the original glass front, other than that, it is complete condition. This unusual platinum and diamond object was made in France in the first decade of the 20th Century, and bears French


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

*CARTIER | A BELLE EPOQUE PLATINUM AND DIAMOND RIBBON BOW BROOCH, CIRCA 1910.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

*Antique Rose Cut Diamond Sunburst Hair Barrette , 3.82ct Diamond, Silver Purity 92.5 ,Handmade Barrette
*

$499 · Handmade Hair Barrette Diamond -- 3.82ct Diamond shape -- Round Rose Cut Diamond Diamond Shade -- Tinted Brown Length -- 2.8in X 1.75in Metal -- Sterling Silver Silver Wt. -- 17.800gm Ring finishing white/gold Barrette


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2020)

emerald cut diamond ring


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2020)

Lady Gaga Wears 128-Carat Yellow Tiffany Diamond Necklace


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Martian Pink Diamond Sells for $17 Million in Hong Kong
> View attachment 108710


I have 1 x Argyle Diamond in my Solitaire Engagement Ring and 3 (2 x Pink and 1x White) Argyle Diamonds in my Wedding Ring


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


We can always count on you Rads! Awesome pic!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

This is the kind of diamond that interests me. LOL!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2020)

_Reena Ahluwalia holds the Type II A, D-color, 910-carat ‘The Lesotho Legend’, the fifth-largest gem diamond in history. *In 2018, the diamond was sold for $40 million.* The diamond is from the Letseng mine in Lesotho, a country encircled by South Africa. According to Gem Diamonds, it was the largest diamond to have been recovered from the mine (untill 2018)._


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

@RadishRose did they say if that was one of those blood diamonds?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @RadishRose did they say if that was one of those blood diamonds?


I didn't reseach it, so I don't know. Sorry. I never heard of blood diamond.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

They're also called conflict diamonds.
(especially in Africa) an uncut diamond mined in an area of armed conflict and traded illicitly to finance the fighting. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> They're also called conflict diamonds.
> (especially in Africa) an uncut diamond mined in an area of armed conflict and traded illicitly to finance the fighting.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Thank you too!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm wearing that to the beach - next time.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2020)

chic said:


> I'm wearing that to the beach - next time.
> 
> View attachment 115147


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 4, 2020)

I'll take 'em all please. ^


----------



## Wren (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

You guys are so funny. LOL


----------



## Wren (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)




----------



## chic (May 13, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 8, 2021)

The Christina Onassis Diamond (38 carats) held by the Christie's director of jewellery on June 9, 2008 in London, England. The necklace is estimated to fetch 1,800,000 ? 2,200,000 GBP when it is auctioned at Christie?s Jewel sale on June 11, 2008.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 27, 2021)

Moissanite engagement ring with turquoise inlay tracer​
Staghead Designs


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 13, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 179464


I LOVE this ring but don't understand the dull grey part.  I would had preferred it all silver.


----------

